# 3x3 Challenge



## Pro94 (Nov 11, 2013)

A my friend had this idea for a new kind of challange. 
It's a Head to Head challange on 3x3 with avg.5 format. 
The first challenge is *Pro94 vs. The first one who will post*.
I will post 5 scrambles and my times. If my avg. is faster I win and I'll become the Champion. At this point the Champion must post other 5 scrambles and his opponent will be the first one who will post here. The Champion will stand until someone get a faster avg.; then this one will become the new Champion, he'll post scramble and challange with the first one who post and so on...
There's no limit of how many times someone can compete and how many consecutive wins someone can archived. 
For avoid blocks on this challange, the Champion and the opponent have at most 24 hours to post their times. If one of the two haven't posted times after 24h the other one become/will be again the Champion; if both won't compete the new challange will be between the first two who will post.
If someone is the Champions and knows that he can't compete in the next 24h or simply he doesn't want to continue he can say that he give up. In this case the opponent (who have just lost) become the Champion.

This is a summary of regulations:

Head to Head Challange on 3x3 avg.5;
To compete just reply to this thread when the previous challenge is over (there's no limit of how many times you can compete);
The winner becomes the Champion and have to post scrambles and challange against the first one who'll reply;
Competitors have at most 24h for posting their times (penalty: forfeit defeat);
The Champions stands until someone beat him or he says that he give up his title (in this case the opponent who have just lost become the new Champion);

This idea had a large success on Italian Forum and I thought it was nice to share it here. Obviously everyone can compete and even if we are talking about "Champions" the main aim of this challange is fun. 

Here's the spoiler for competitor:


Spoiler



Pro94



And this is the spoiler for counting longest streak of consecutive wins with Nickname, # of wins, Champions for the X time (because someone can get the Champion title more than once):


Spoiler



- - -



Scrmables for this challenge (Pro94 vs. ???): 
1. R2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D L U' B' R' U2 L' D' F2 R U2 
2. L2 D2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L D' U2 R' B' D' R D2 F' U R 
3. D2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D' L D' R2 U2 B U L' D L2 U' 
4. D' R2 F2 D F2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 R D2 U' B U R' U R2 F' U' 
5. B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 L U' B L' D U2 B2 R2 B'


My times: (13.47), 13.96, 14.23, 13.48, (17.25) = 13.89


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 11, 2013)

You will be the champ forever, because we can't put our names in the spoiler ( you are the only one (besides mods) who can edit your posts)


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 11, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> You will be the champ forever, because we can't put our names in the spoiler ( you are the only one (besides mods) who can edit your posts)



Just add a spoiler in your post. 
For example:


Spoiler



Pro94
Schmidt



The next one who wants to compete have just to quote my post and copy the spoiler and add his nick.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 11, 2013)

Why the spoiler? Why not just the next person to post?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 12, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Why the spoiler? Why not just the next person to post?



Because it could be not very clear who will be the next one if two or more post while there is an ongoing challenge.


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 12, 2013)

It would work much better if it's just the next person that posts. To avoid a possible conflict, just ask them to put a placeholder post while they do the solves.

With your idea, how exactly is the next selected person know or even want to participate next - exactly like what's just happened with you picking Schmidt, and if the very competitive urge kicks in - wouldn't you always pick a person you know you could beat?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 12, 2013)

I see spoiler method isn't much appreciated; so I think we change to your way which seems similar but easier.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 12, 2013)

RicardoRix;921081. said:


> .... with you picking Schmidt....


What do you mean?!? I'm capable of doing a 4.41 ao5 in an online competition


----------



## kcl (Nov 12, 2013)

inb4 faz comes in and makes this thread useless XD

That being said, I'll challenge you.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> inb4 faz comes in and makes this thread useless XD
> 
> That being said, I'll challenge you.



Could I be next? I'm way slower than ^kclejeune, so you could whip me.


----------

